# Game 15: 76ers @ Hornets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 2nd, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Philadelphia 76ers (8-8) * @ *New Orleans Hornets (7-7)*


*Previous Meetings:*

76ers 103, Hornets 91

Leaders: 
Allen Iverson - 24 points, 9 assists
David West - 20 points, 9 rebounds
John Salmons - 19 points, 3 assists


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Allen Iverson
SG - Kyle Korver
SF - Andre Iguodala
PF - Chris Webber
C - Samuel Dalembert

*Reserves:*

G/F - John Salmons
C - Steven Hunter
PG - Kevin Ollie
F - Lee Nailon
PF - Michael Bradley
PF - James Thomas
F - Shavlik Randolph


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (16.4 PPG - 6.8 APG - 5.5 RPG)
SG - JR Smith (12.8 PPG - 3.1 RPG - 2.2 APG)
SF - Desmond Mason (8.7 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 0.9 APG)
PF - David West (15.6 PPG - 7.6 RPG - 1.6 APG)
C - PJ Brown (10.9 PPG - 8.3 RPG - 1.1 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton (13.7 PPG - 4.7 APG)
C - Chris Andersen (5.8 PPG - 6.1 RPG - 1.3 BLK)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (6.8 PPG - 2.5 RPG)
G/F - Kirk Snyder (6.4 PPG - 2.8 RPG - 2.3 APG)
SF - Rasual Butler (4.4 PPG - 1.7 RPG)
F - Brandon Bass (2.3 PPG - 2.3 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (2.0 PPG - 1.5 RPG)



New Orleans has a chance to top .500 against a fellow .500 team in the Philadelphia 76ers. Philly is both one of the highest scoring teams in the league and allows one of the highest opponent's PPG as well, so they like to play fast. New Orleans is a young team, but they don't need to get caught up in playing fast pace ball, because that would be going away from what they are doing good. I'm guessing Mason will start again, so it will be interesting to see how he performs following his big game against Denver.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i finally have time to post, yee ha. I watched the last matchup between these two teams, and the hornets got burned somethin awful. Paul was pretty well contained, iverson went off for like 28 in the first half, and the only hornets players that were producing were West, claxton, and to a lesser extent nachbar( he was attacking the basket pretty efficiently and making use of his height advantage.) nonetheless, the game was much more of a blowout than the final score wouldve indicated, which is something I'm sure Byron harped on to his team. Look for a much more fast paced team now that mason has been implemented in the starting lineup, I would really like to see him prove himself as our solikd 3 man for the rest of the season.(nachbar has never had a 26/7 game, mason had it in his first start.) this is definately a winnable game as philly has been struggling a little bit lately, our only problem is we have nobody to contain iverson, seeing as paul doesnt have the lateral quickness yet, speedy isnt that great of a defender, and j.r. smith is a huge defensive liability. We may see a little bit of kirk snyder defending iverson when paul is on the bench, hes the only name I can think of that could be even the slightest bit effective, as Mason will have his hands full with the other A.I. Im calling this a high scoring game, and actually giving the hornets the edge simply because these two have already played this season, and byron has had enough time to help his team patch up some of their crucial errors from the first game.
hornets 107
sixers 102


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tip off! I love watching Iverson play...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to be Kyle Korver on this team. All the attention on Iverson and Webber I could just camp out all day and burn three's...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets are getting to the line early. That's a good sign...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

David West is rockin my socks this year. Im so happy with his play...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> David West is rockin my socks this year. Im so happy with his play...


Me too! He's been doing so good. If the Hornets keep it up, they'll get the W tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Hornets are ON FIRE!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets must remember Dalembert didn't play last game. He will try to swat everything that comes his way.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Someone tell JR to shave that mustache and get rid of that headband. I think he looks better without the headband...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Someone tell JR to shave that mustache and get rid of that headband. I think he looks better without the headband...



:laugh: I kinda like the headband but that mustache does need a trimming or something.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh: I kinda like the headband but that mustache does need a trimming or something.


He doesn't have a good "headband head"...that stache is gross haha...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> He doesn't have a good "headband head"...that stache is gross haha...


 :rofl: You're killing me! Maybe he thinks it makes him look "older". West has GOT TO BE an MIP candidate this season!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> :rofl: You're killing me! Maybe he thinks it makes him look "older". West has GOT TO BE an MIP candidate this season!


Yeah West is a defenite MIP candidate...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, Paul needs some more points. I don't want his scoring stat slipping.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I submitted my JR Smith headband & mustache question to Ask The Announcers...look for it...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> I submitted my JR Smith headband & mustache question to Ask The Announcers...look for it...


Oh my goodness!! I swear if they address that question I will crack up! :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did I just see Ive shoot an airball? Then he hits a 3. He's mad about a call on Dalembert.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PJ has his double double. Keep going Hornets! Don't let up!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Getting sloppy! Getting sloppy!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We have 0 offensive flow...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now J.R. is shooting an airball!!!! :curse:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice save J.R. but you've gotta hit that!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow!! I come back into the room and Mason is flat on the floor, courtesy of Dalembert! Great dunk D-Mase!! Lets go Hornets!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

West comes up huge! Great dunk by Desmond Mason by the way...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was so happy when Speedy got subed in for JR. JR has been taking really bad shots lately and now Speedy got that charge foul so that saved us.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win!!! Woooo!!! :banana:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HORNETS WIN! HORNETS WIN! HORNETS WIN!

Great game by David West and Speedy Claxton! Also Desmond Mason came up huge with 100% from the line in a game where we were shooting horrible from the FT line...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> HORNETS WIN! HORNETS WIN! HORNETS WIN!
> 
> Great game by David West and Speedy Claxton! Also Desmond Mason came up huge with 100% from the line in a game where we were shooting horrible from the FT line...



I agree! They held it down!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they face Dallas tomorrow. Good win tonight Hornets! :cheers:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good job on the win thanx as Im a Nets fan it helps in the division


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Denver just lost to Phoenix so that puts the Hornets in the 8th spot in the Western Conference right? Even if only for tonight. :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, I COMPLETELY FORGOT about the game, as tonight's my birthday...
Nice to see the hornets won... let's see 2 point margin, it sure was a close game..
9 points in the 3rd quarter???!!!! Wow...
Well, at least we got our win vs philly, decent game by Paul, 9 assists, 16 pts and 7 rebounds

Bottom line:
WE WON!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Wow, I COMPLETELY FORGOT about the game, as tonight's my birthday...
> Nice to see the hornets won... let's see 2 point margin, it sure was a close game..
> 9 points in the 3rd quarter???!!!! Wow...
> Well, at least we got our win vs philly, decent game by Paul, 9 assists, 16 pts and 7 rebounds
> ...



Hey supermati! I was wondering where you were tonight! Happy Birthday!! :clap:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hey supermati! I was wondering where you were tonight! Happy Birthday!! :clap:


Haha, Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wheeeee! Nice win, Hornets. You survived a nine point third quarter and got it done in the fourth quarter. Very nice balanced scoring attack as all five starters scored in double figures. The Hornets are a team to keep an eye on - they have the potential to be an explosive, formidable team in a couple of years as theri youngsters improve and mature together.


----------

